# pela copa!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Tango2008

Hola!,

Alguién me podría explicar el significado de *"pela copa"* en el ejemplo siguiente? 

Saio as 6:37 am *pela copa!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Nenhum outro assunto????????​Desde ya muchas gracias.

Tango2008


----------



## amistad2008

Tango2008 said:


> Hola!,
> 
> Alguién me podría explicar el significado de *"pela copa"* en el ejemplo siguiente?
> Saio as 6:37 am *pela copa!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Nenhum outro assunto????????​Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Tango2008


 
Hola Tango2008

Acá en Brasil cuando hay "Copa del Mundo" y ponen los partidos de Brasil en la tele salimos más temprano del trabajo. Deduzco que eso lo debes haber leído de alguien aquella época. Sin contexto cuesta explicar.

A ver si alguien tiene una explicación mejor.


----------



## Tomby

Amistad: no Brasil dizem Taça ou Copa?
Sei que em Portugal dizem "taça" e em Espanha "copa", por exemplo Taça de Portugal e _Copa del Rey_ respectivamente, mas ignorava que no Brasil dissessem "copa". 
Abraços!
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Amistad: no Brasil dizem Taça ou Copa?
> Sei que em Portugal dizem "taça" e em Espanha "copa", por exemplo Taça de Portugal e _Copa del Rey_ respectivamente, mas ignorava que no Brasil dissessem "copa".
> Abraços!
> TT.


 
Olá, Tom

Sabe que quando eu li seu post achei que eu estava confundindo o português com o espanhol? Por incrível que pareça, usamos sim, mas para a "Libertadores" dizemos "Taça Libertadores". 

Claro que quando se ganha um campeonato se diz que se ganha uma "taça" e não uma "copa".

Estranho, não é? Deveria ser uma palavra só.


----------



## Carfer

Não tenho nenhuma explicação melhor, apenas uma dúvida. Acredito piamente que se trata duma '_taça_' (troféu), mas o '_pela_' confunde-me. Por cá diríamos _'por causa da_ copa', nunca '_pela_ copa', que cheira a espanholismo. Ainda por cima, '_copa_' tem outro significado que se ajusta bem a '_pela':_ a divisão das casas junto à cozinha, que às vezes tem porta para o exterior. Se a casa tiver várias saídas, seria lógico dizer a alguém que me espera: 'Saio as 6:37 _pela copa' (_isto é,_ pela_ porta da copa_)._ Um termo polissémico como este requer mais contexto para ter a certeza, acho eu.


----------



## willy2008

amistad2008 said:


> Olá, Tom
> 
> Sabe que quando eu li seu post achei que eu estava confundindo o português com o espanhol? Por incrível que pareça, usamos sim, mas para a "Libertadores" dizemos "Taça Libertadores".
> 
> Claro que quando se ganha um campeonato se diz que se ganha uma "taça" e não uma "copa".
> 
> Estranho, não é? Deveria ser uma palavra só.


Eu escutei la no Brasil dizer copa do mundo, olha o ponto 3
*COPA*
Iƒ 1taça, ƒ.
c. de cristal taça de cristal,
el equipo campeón se llevó una c. o time campeão levou uma taça,
una c. de champán/de coñac/de vino una taça de champanha/de conhaque/de vinho.,
2(de árbol) copa, ƒ.
3(Dep) (competición) copa, ƒ.
c. del mundo copa do mundo.,
4(gen pl) copas, fpl. 5ir de copas (fam) sair de noite, (pra tomar uma) obs:Ainda que se traduza da mesma maneira, a copa no baralho espanhol tem desenho diferente do usado no Brasil e as maneiras de jogar também são diferentes.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Não tenho nenhuma explicação melhor, apenas uma dúvida. Acredito piamente que se trata duma '_taça_' (troféu), mas o '_pela_' confunde-me. Por cá diríamos _'por causa da_ copa', nunca '_pela_ copa', que cheira a espanholismo. Ainda por cima, '_copa_' tem outro significado que se ajusta bem a '_pela':_ a divisão das casas junto à cozinha, que às vezes tem porta para o exterior. Se a casa tiver várias saídas, seria lógico dizer a alguém que me espera: 'Saio as 6:37 _pela copa' (_isto é,_ pela_ porta da copa_)._ Um termo polissémico como este requer mais contexto para ter a certeza, acho eu.



Dizer "Pela "causa"" não me soa nada estranho.
Exemplo:
[...]A divisa "_PELA LEI  E PELA GREI_" define de modo lapidar a missão primacial da Guarda Nacional Republicana. [...]

Se o cara sai de casa (por que porta for ) "pela copa", diz-se em Portugal que "cada maluco sua mania". E o fervor pela "bola" justifica tudo.  

El ay salido de su casa con la "Copa" en su pensamiento.


----------



## willy2008

almufadado said:


> Dizer "Pela "causa"" não me soa nada estranho.
> Exemplo:
> [...]A divisa "_PELA LEI E PELA GREI_" define de modo lapidar a missão primacial da Guarda Nacional Republicana. [...]
> 
> Se o cara sai de casa (por que porta for ) "pela copa", diz-se em Portugal que "cada maluco sua mania". E o fervor pela "bola" justifica tudo.
> 
> El ha salido de su casa con la "Copa" en su pensamiento.


----------



## Blopa

Hola Tango: ¡Bienvenido al Foro! 

A esa hora, sobretodo si es de la mañana, bien pude ser por *COPA AIRLINES*.


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> Dizer "Pela "causa"" não me soa nada estranho.
> Exemplo:
> [...]A divisa "_PELA LEI E PELA GREI_" define de modo lapidar a missão primacial da Guarda Nacional Republicana. [...]


 
Olá Almufadado:

Não me parece que se trate da mesma situação, com o devido respeito. Não tenho nada contra o uso de '_pela_' nesse caso em que '_pela_' introduz uma causa ideal e abstracta _'lutar/combater/trabalhar pela lei..._'. Contudo, não estou a ver nenhum português de hoje usá-la quando se trata duma motivação actual, imediata e concreta, dizendo, por exemplo _'Vou sair pelo jogo'_ em vez de _'Vou sair por causa do jogo'_. _'Vou sair pelo jogo'_ não é incorrecto, evidentemente, visto que, no português moderno '_por_' pode, sem dúvida, ter uma função causal sem necessitar de que esteja expressa a própria palavra '_causa_'. O que eu digo é que, na minha opinião - e posso estar enganado, naturalmente - em situações como a indicada tal forma de se expressar é invulgar. Quem se expressa assim são os espanhóis ou os portugueses de antanho. O exemplo que deu, aliás, é uma adaptação ao português moderno dum velho slogan medieval , _'pola ley e pola grei' (_não estando certo se '_grei_' se escrevia com _'i'_ ou '_y_', o que, para o caso, pouco importa).
Um abraço

P.S. A sua última sugestão _'pela Copa Airlines_' (companhia áerea panamenha) pode muito bem ser o que a pessoa quis dizer, efectivamente. Um bom exemplo sobre a necessidade de contexto...


----------



## wcaldasbr

Tango2008 said:


> Hola!,
> Saio as 6:37 am *pela copa!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Nenhum outro assunto????????​Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Tango2008



Como já foi dito anteriormente, "pela copa" me traz imediatamente o sentido de "pela parte da casa chamada 'copa'". A pessoa parece estar querendo enfatizar que saiu às 6:37 justamente pela copa e não pela sala nem pela janela do quarto. . Mas é possível que eu esteja enganado...

Abraços.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Um bom exemplo sobre a necessidade de contexto...



*Contexto em falta 1:*
- Sim, "Pela "causa"", no sentido de "lutar pela" é hoje uma expressão muito formal. 
*
Contexto em falta 2:*
- Mas também em Portugal qual é a casa que tem "Copa" (e algumas cozinhas nem são dignas desse nome).

Agora uma pergunta ao amigos Brasileiros: Qual o termo corrente para denominar "o lugar onde se cozinha" : "Cozinha" ou "Copa"?

*Contexto em falta 3:*
- Poderia o cara ter saído "pela copa de uma árvore ", quem sabe morasse na Amazónia. 


PS: Willy2008: "el ha salido", "el ha salido", "el ha salido", "el ha salido", ...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não seria por acaso "saio às xx horas pela companhia aérea COPA" ???


----------



## wcaldasbr

almufadado said:


> *
> 
> (...)
> * *
> Contexto em falta 2:*
> - Mas também em Portugal qual é a casa que tem "Copa" (e algumas cozinhas nem são dignas desse nome).
> 
> Agora uma pergunta ao amigos Brasileiros: Qual o termo corrente para denominar "o lugar onde se cozinha" : "Cozinha" ou "Copa"?
> 
> *(...)*



Segundo conheço, o substantivo "cozinha" refere-se a parte da casa especificamente usada para preparo da comida.

Já o termo "copa" refere-se a parte da casa onde se lavam e guardam louças e talheres e, às vezes, se servem refeições. Às vezes a copa e a cozinha situam-se num mesmo recinto e, neste caso, o conjunto é chamado de copa-cozinha. Um arquiteto poderia explicar melhor isto.

É comum em residências haver uma porta na cozinha ou na copa que dá acesso ao exterior da casa. Talvez seja a isso que a frase deste tópico esteja se referindo.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Eu ainda acho que a pessoa estava se referindo ao hábito de sair mais cedo do trabalho por causa da copa do mundo, como disse a Amistad. Ninguém dá esta informação de estar saindo de casa pela copa, no máximo diria pela porta do fundo, mesmo assim...


----------



## airosa

Vanda said:


> Eu ainda acho que a pessoa estava se referindo ao hábito de sair mais cedo do trabalho por causa da copa do mundo...


Mas, Vanda, foram as 6:37 *am*, muito cedo para sair do trabalho, além disso nenhum jogo começa a essas horas... A não ser que fosse um jogador que tinha um jogo de Copa em otra cidade e ia para o aeroporto...


----------



## Vanda

Ah, aí é que está. Durante a copa do mundo as empresas param mais cedo para que os funcionários possam assisti-la. Algumas adotam um horário diferente (começar mais cedo/ não parar para o almoço, etc.). A pessoa pode sair de casa mais cedo, para sair do trabalho mais cedo, tudo pela copa! 
E como eu já me esqueci onde foi a última copa, existe a diferença de fuso horário, já houve copas que aconteceram de madrugada para nós.


----------



## airosa

Também pode ser um torcedor que sai de avião às 6:37 am para assistir um jogo de Copa, você não acha, Vanda?

Se há erros nos meus escritos, gostaria de que me corrigissem.


----------



## Mangato

hezixixi2009 said:


> 这是新加的空白文章58，可以在ubb可视化编辑器中，添加和修改文章内容。


 
Não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que você aportou a resposta certa. O problema é que ninguém entendeu


----------

